# ..Life-Size Fighter Plane Made From Egg Cartons



## Capt. Vick (Mar 5, 2013)

"An architect and a sculptor in Great Britain have just completed a life-size model of the iconic World War II era Spitfire fighter plane out of egg cartons."

Life-Size Fighter Plane Made From Egg Cartons | Watch the video - Yahoo! Screen


----------



## Airframes (Mar 5, 2013)

Great research by the News production company - Hurricanes in flight!!


----------

